# Dowel Joints



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I was thinking about building some outdoor benches from cedar and want to go with dowels instead of M&T joints. I've done a little research on them and all the information is geared towards jigs. Is there a simple way to drill for dowels on a drill press?

If so could someone explain it or send a link on it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You could but what would you do if you had to drill into the end of an 16"-20" leg? That's where the jigs become handy. Not to mention portable, fairly easy to use, and to be had for 20$-50$ or so.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I suppose you could do it with a drill press, but you'd spend a lot of time and effort setting up stops and whatnot just to get repeatable results. Jigs are definitely the way to go; much easier and faster. Plus, as TheFridge mentioned, it's gonna get real hairy trying to drill dowel holes in the end of a long stretcher while trying to use a drill press.

I use the DowelMax jig and love it. While it's a bit pricey $250, iirc, it's one finely crafted tool, and worth every penny IMO. They also have a "junior" model that doesn't include all the bells and whistles of the top end model that starts at $99.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It can be done without buying a jig, if you make one. It can be done without a jig, if you take the time to do it right. I use dowels at times. I have made a pattern on paper,-like a gasket-, transferred that to hardboard or mdf to make a template. Usually this is just for layout, but if you make it sturdy and have a means to secure it to the workpiece, you could use it to layout and drill.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92121

I do this on small projects. You might need a stronger joint.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think that mortise and tenon joints are going to be a lot easier than trying to make dowel joints on a drill press.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The time and effort you would save by spending $50 on a jig would be well worth it, IMO. Plus, you would have the jig for use on future projects as well.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You could assemble, then drill and drive in a dowel from the outside. A peg instead of an internal dowel. Maybe leave it proud and it would be a nice detail. Just a thought…


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I just saw an interesting shop made dowel jig the other day, not sure how it would stand up after a lot of use, but it is a pretty clever idea. This one wasn't on the DP though, just a handheld drill, but I suppose you could adapt it to the DP.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

The best way is depending on how many different sizes you 
are going to have is from aluminum plate keep flopping it 
and you will be OK


----------

